# looking 4 a good Mechanic



## Guest (Jan 29, 2003)

in the socal area for my 95 pathfinder. Can someone recommend one that is trustworthy(means he wont break stuff while working on my car)...I hesitate to bring it to the dealer. Im in Orange county and San Diego alot, so those two resources would be ideal. Thanks in advance.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Bizarro_thai,

I highly reccommend Barwick Nissan in San Juan Capistrano [I take my car there for all my needs], or for an independent mechanic, I reccommend Mission Viejo Motors.


----------

